# Meinungen zu meiner Konfiguration



## Tokii (21. März 2016)

Da mir nun gestern mein Laptop abgeschmiert ist (und ich nun hier auf meinem gute 8 Jahre alten Medion PC diesen Post verfasse :freak), muss unbedingt eine neue Gaming Maschine her. Limit habe ich mir bei 1200€ gesetzt. Gespielt wird alles. Würde wirklich gerne Witcher und Division zocken können, musste viele Games aussetzen und habe ordentlich etwas nachzuholen :evillol


Tastatur und Maus sind schon vorhanden. Über Monitor Vorschläge (so um die 250€ +/-~50€) würde ich mich auch freuen. 


Hier mal mein Vorschlag: 


https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2217186d5fc9fdf88ca469b056ee03f9bd83405ccee3b


Habe mich durch diverse Foren/Benchmarks gelesen und bräuchte mal euren Rat, da ich nicht so wirklich weiß, was genau wichtig sei (i7,i5, mit OC, ohne OC, schnellerer/langsamerer RAM). 


Würde mich über euren Input wirklich freuen.


----------



## Alisis1990 (21. März 2016)

Also wenn du nicht übertakten willst, dann kannst du auch zb zu einem xeon e3 1231v3 greifen. 
Ist quasi nen i7 nur nicht ganz so flott und ohne eigne Grafikeinheit.
Die Intigrierte Grafik Lösung wirst du aber wshl eh nie nutzen.

Zum daddeln reicht der Xeon auch locker aus. Bis der nicht mehr reicht ist das Lebenswandel des Systems aber wahrscheinlich eh zu ende.

Könntest aber ca 100€ (An der CPU) und nochmal ca. 30€ (am Mainboard sparen)

Ansonsten ist der i7 6700k aber ein super Prozessor. Übertakten bringt meistens weniger als man erwartet gibt einem aber das gute Gefühl das wenn er mal ins stottern kommt noch 10 - 20% mehr drin sind.

Sonst passt die Kombination eig. Ganz gut, falls ich nix übersehen habe. Auch die Grafikkarte ist in der Preis/Leistungs klasse klug gewählt. 


LG


----------



## Seegurkensalat (21. März 2016)

Sehr gut durchdachtes System, da kann man nicht meckern. Ich persönlich würde bei Gehäuse und Netzteil noch ein paar Euro für den Monitor einsparen, aber das ist letztlich nur Geschmacksache.

Zum Thema Monitore, schau z.B. mal hier:
Kaufberatung: PC Monitor kaufen für Spieler, Grafiker und Allrounder


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2016)

Das passt prinzipiell sehr gut. Ein paar Anmerkungen, mit denen der PC günstiger werden kann ohne nennenswerte Nachteile:

- gute Gehäuse gibt es auch schon für 60€, und dank moderne Kühler ist auch der Sinn eines extra "schallgedämmten" Gehäuses heutzutage nicht mehr gegeben. Es kann sogar sein, dass das Gehäuse so dicht ist, dass es innen wärmer wird und die Lüfter schneller drehen
- Netzteil ist auch SEHR gehobene Preisklasse, da würdest du auch für 60€ sehr gute Modelle finden oder 70-80€, wenn es modular sein soll.
- die Samsung Evo SSD lebt auch von ihrem Namen. Das ist eine gute SSD, aber du bekommst andere, ebenfalls gute SSDs mit 240-256Gb auch schon für 80€, oder für ein paar Euro mehr auch schon welche mit 480GB. Ich hab zB grad eine Toshiba Q300 mit 480GB bei MediaMarkt im Angebot für 120€ bekommen.
- wenn du nicht übertakten willst, dann kannst du auch einen Xeon *E3-1225 v5* nehmen. Der hat zwar weniger Takt als der i7-6700k, und auch ein BISSCHEN weniger als der i7-6700, kostet aber nur 240€ Intel Xeon E3-1225v5 4x 3.30GHz So.1151 BOX . Der i7-6700 kostet ja allein schon 315€. Du brauchst dann aber ein spezielles Mainboard, da gibt es aber derzeit eines von Asus Asus E3 PRO GAMING V5 Intel C232 So.1151 Dual Channel mit 40€ Cashback so dass du für den Xeon + Board insgesamt auf 340-350€ kommst - weniger als der 6700k allein schon kostet. 

Wenn du aber Wertauf den höheren Takt des i7-6700k legst, aber nicht übertakten willst, dann kannst du trotzdem ein günstigeres Board nehmen als das ASRock, wobei ich trotzdem den Z170-Chipsatz nehmen würde. Denn da kannst du auch ohne CPU-Übertaktung schnelleres RAM einsetzen, was auch noch etwas Leistungsplus bringt. 


Also stell Dir die Frage: Du willst übertakten? Wenn nein => 1) Xeon und das Asus-Board ODER  2) 6700k wegen des Taktes, dazu dann ein etwas günstigeres Z170 Board wie dieses Asus Z170-P D3 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR3  und beim RAM eher DDR4-3000 nehmen, da gibt es 16GB für um die 80-90€
Oder willst du übertakten? Dann nimm den 6700k, das von Dir rausgesuchte Board, SCHNELLERES RAM (eben eher DDR4-3000) und auch einen besseren CPU-Kühler!


Der Tipp von Alisis ist zwar ein Xeon für den inzwischen so langsam veralteten Sockel 1150, aber der ist auch nicht verkehrt, weil bisher die Sockel 1151-Server-Boards teurer waren und die CPUs bei gleichem Takt kaum schneller sind. Inzwischen wäre aber der von mir genannte Xeon aber die bessere Wahl, u.a. auch wegen der Cashback-Aktion von Asus.


----------



## Tokii (21. März 2016)

Danke für eure Antwortet. 

Also habe mir das alles mal ein bisschen angesehen und überschlagen und 7600K mit besserem Kühlerer und teurerem RAM würde ein bisschen das Budget sprängen. Und ich vermute mal der Leistungssprung ist da auch nicht so wahnsinnig hoch, oder (weiß nicht, was 3000+ RAM alles so ausmacht).

Bin der Zeit ein bisschen hin und her gerissen zwischen dem 6700 non-K, mit eventuell diesem Board MSI H170A Gaming Pro (7978-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (mit Cashback wäre das bei 90€ https://cashback.msi.com/de/de/pages/fruejahr/qualifying) und ich denke, dass ist ganz gut für ein H Board, oder?

Oder eventuell den 6600k mit einem der dort "reduzierten" z-Boards, jedoch wie gesagt bin ich mir über das Übertakten nicht so sicher.

Der Xeon, den du vorgeschlagen hast, hat glaube ich keinen HT, kann das sein? Also ich sehe das nicht so wirklich auf Geizhals (aber gut möglich, dass ich blind bin)  https://geizhals.de/intel-xeon-e3-1225-v5-bx80662e31225v5-a1343659.html

Hast du eventuell ein Gehäuse Vorschlag, wollte ganz gerne eines mit Fenster.


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2016)

Stimmt, der 1225 hat kein HT. Aber der 1230 hat HT, und der kostet immer noch 50-60€ weniger als der i7-6700   also könntest du den 1230 plus das Asus-Board nehmen. Aber aufpassen, dass du den E3-1230 *v5 *nimmst.


Gehäuse: ich selber habe das hier (in weiß) , da sind schon 3 Lüfter dabei, die echt ziemlich leise sind, was ich bei dem Preis nicht gedacht hätte Sharkoon BW9000-W schwarz mit Sichtfenster  und meine Festplatte, die im alten Gehäuse auch mal brummte, ist nicht mehr zu hören. 

Oder auch das Zalman Z11 Plus mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne  oder (gibt auch grüne oder rote LEDs) 8416439 - Sharkoon T28 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil  oder BitFenix Shinobi mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne oder Fractal Core 3500 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne  oder  Corsair Carbide Series 200R mit Sichtfenster Midi


----------



## Tokii (21. März 2016)

Echt cool, denke dein Gehäuse nehme ich da. Das Zalman ist ein klein wenig "too much" finde ich. 

Nur noch mal ganz kurz zum i7 vs Xeon (wenns nicht nervt), habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass durch DirectX12 auf die intigrierte GPU zugegriffen werden kann und man dadurch mehr fps bekommt? Stimmt das bzw. hast du mal davon gehört? Kann auch sein, dass ich komplett spinne.

Das Asus board für den Xeon ist ja im Prinzip nur ein B Board, wären H Boards nicht generell besser?


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2016)

Tokii schrieb:


> Echt cool, denke dein Gehäuse nehme ich da. Das Zalman ist ein klein wenig "too much" finde ich.
> 
> Nur noch mal ganz kurz zum i7 vs Xeon (wenns nicht nervt), habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass durch DirectX12 auf die intigrierte GPU zugegriffen werden kann und man dadurch mehr fps bekommt? Stimmt das bzw. hast du mal davon gehört? Kann auch sein, dass ich komplett spinne.


 Das ist wohl geplant, aber selbst wenn die IGP die GPU ein wenig unterstützt gemacht wird, dürfte der Effekt nur klein sein, und es kann auch sein, dass es eine Verzögerung gibt, u.a. weil die IGP dann ja das langsamere normale RAM nutzen muss, und der Gesamteffekt ist am Ende dann sehr klein. Und DX12 spielt ja auch bislang noch keine Rolle, zudem müsste ein Spieleentwickler die Funktion auch erstmal einbauen so wie Mantle (AMD) oder PhysX (Nvidia), was nur bei ganz wenigen Games gemacht wird . 

Hier zB wäre ein News, wo eine sehr optimierte Demo um 11% mehr FPS hat DirectX 12: Mit „Multiadapter“ rendern Grafikkarte und IGP zusammen - ComputerBase  und das ist eine Demo, wo kein "Spiel" nebenbei berechnet werden muss - vermutlich wird der Leistungsgewinn dann nochmal niedriger sein, wenn auch noch ein Spiel berechnet wird. Zudem ist die Demo GANZ extrem in Sachen Auflösung&co, so dass selbst ein bisschen Entlastung der Grafikarten (vier Titan im Sli) "sogar" 11% bringt. Ich wäre da sehr vorsichtig, wenn Intel zu Marketingzwecken mit einem System, was fernab jedes normalen Spiele-PCs ist, den Leistungsvorteil versucht rauszuquetschen.






> Das Asus board für den Xeon ist ja im Prinzip nur ein B Board, wären H Boards nicht generell besser?


  In dem Falle an sich egal, und so oder so sind die B-Boards nicht unbedingt "schlechter" - die H-Boards sind halt "natürlicherweise" teils direkt etwas besser ausgestattet, aber auch für den Sockel 1150 gibt es gute B-Boards. Manche kosten ja auch 80-100€, die sind nicht schlechter als H-Boards zu dem Preis. Wenn das Board alle nötigen und genug Anschlüsse hat und genug SATA usw., dann spricht nichts dagegen, das Asus zu nehmen. WENN du den Xeon nehmen willst.


----------

